# Newbie to Welk Resorts Platinum Points program and already thinking about rescinding



## Quite Overwhelmed (Sep 12, 2011)

What a great forum!  We just bought into the Welk Resorts Platinum Points program on Friday and as my user name states, I am quite overwhelmed.   I’ve glanced through a lot of the great information here but have some specific Welk questions for someone before deciding if we should back out.  It states in bold letters on the contract that we have five days to cancel so that means we MUST make a decision soon!  However, in reading other parts of the contract it sounds like we have seven days but I don’t want to take any chances.  

I'm apologizing up front about the length of this.  I have so many questions and this seemed like the perfect place to ask them.

Neither one of us make much money so we never do things like this…   Will this actually be a good thing when it’s all paid off or will it simply be a headache?! 

Our purchase price was $8,500 for an alternate year floating week, full platinum benefits, 5 yearly getaway weekends, and 2 for 1 from II.  Is this a good price or did we get ripped off?

We were thinking about using the yearly getaway weekends to sell to others in hopes that we would get enough money to pay for this.  Is that possible or is that a silly idea?  

We were told that Welk Resorts pays the annual II fees.  The contract seems to state differently.  Is this something we will have to pay yearly?

We specifically asked if the every other year program was the cheapest program but we now see a triennial box on part of our papers.  Does anyone have knowledge about this?

How does the bonus time work and is this an additional charge?

Are we allowed to stay at a Welk Resorts with enough advance notification for the owner price or does that count against our bonus time?  These are all questions that were asked during the presentation.  The answers were included on the presenter’s notes that I thought we would get a copy of, but of course we didn’t.

Can someone please shed some light on all of this for us! 

Thank you in advance for all your help!


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 12, 2011)

*Too much for too little - Rescind Now*

You came to the right place and there is a very simple, easy to do answer to all your concerns. 

RESCIND NOW!  You have only one chance , within the 5-7 days, and if you don't you will find you will regret the decision. Why? Because it is far too much money for far too little value. You can easily get the resort, every year if you want or you can find an everyother year, on resale for under $1000. Thats right - the SAME PRODUCT OR BETTER for about 1/10 of the retail price yu've been signed up for.

Why so much more? Your extra $$ are going to support those fancy cars you saw in the employee parking lot, the overhead of "free gifting" to potential buyers like you, a small amount to actually pay for the building of the property - but make no mistake the vast majority of the money goes into the pockets of the sales staff & developer. Buy resale and all you pay for is the true market value of the vacation package you buy - the overhead, etc was paid for , and now lost by, the original purchaser. Don't become one of them - buy resale and save. 

Bottom line - *RESCIND NOW!* Case closed.


----------



## Quite Overwhelmed (Sep 12, 2011)

*How to rescind*

Thank you, thank you, thank you, Timeos2!  

In other words, all that stuff they told us about not getting the extras if you buy off the web, sell to non-family, etc. is all a lie?!  

Now I just need to read all my information again to figure out exactly how to cancel it.  The most I can figure out is it obviously must be in writing.  Would you advise that I fax it AND send it certified mail to the actual people I worked with or to a different department?  
And somehow they convinced us to open a credit card.  Is that probably a separate group I must go through to cancel that?!  

If we cancel all this will it negatively affect our credit?  

Thank you again for your help!


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 12, 2011)

Quite Overwhelmed said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you, Timeos2!
> 
> In other words, all that stuff they told us about not getting the extras if you buy off the web, sell to non-family, etc. is all a lie?!



99% untrue. There may be a perk or two that is removed on a resale but even if that is true the overall savings more than makes up for it. 



> Now I just need to read all my information again to figure out exactly how to cancel it.  The most I can figure out is it obviously must be in writing.  Would you advise that I fax it AND send it certified mail to the actual people I worked with or to a different department?


Find & follow the directions exactly as they are written (ie if if says certified mail use it not UPS or FedEx - no need for extra things like a fax as they don't count anyway.  Just follow exactly what the paperwork calls for). 



> And somehow they convinced us to open a credit card.  Is that probably a separate group I must go through to cancel that?!
> 
> If we cancel all this will it negatively affect our credit?
> 
> Thank you again for your help!



You'll want to check with the issuer of the card but chances are it was set up to cover the WAY overpriced and high interest rate they would charge so when you rescind the purchase the card gets canceled too. But verify that. 

As nothing ever will go through on the sale or the card it should not affect your credit rating in anyway.  

Now find that proper procedure and get the rescind request postmarked & you're in the clear.  Good luck & then, if you want, follow up here on TUG on how to get a deal on a resale.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 12, 2011)

Quite Overwhelmed said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you, Timeos2!
> 
> In other words, all that stuff they told us about not getting the extras if you buy off the web, sell to non-family, etc. is all a lie?!



There may be a few minor perks you will lose - but are they worth the thousands of dollars you paid to buy retail?  Probably not.



> Now I just need to read all my information again to figure out exactly how to cancel it.  The most I can figure out is it obviously must be in writing.  Would you advise that I fax it AND send it certified mail to the actual people I worked with or to a different department?



You need to mail it exactly as the directions indicate, get a return receipt, and save copies of everything.



> And somehow they convinced us to open a credit card.  Is that probably a separate group I must go through to cancel that?!



Yes - contact the credit card company directly and tell them you don't want to open the credit card - don't depend on sales to do that for you. 



> If we cancel all this will it negatively affect our credit?



NO!  You have the legal right to rescind within the legal time frame.

More info. about rescinding - I wrote this for a different resort, but everything else applies to you - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74493

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 12, 2011)

*Rescinda-Sinda-Sinda.*




Quite Overwhelmed said:


> Newbie to Welk Resorts Platinum Points program and already thinking about rescinding


Get out of it while you can.

Nothing that the timeshare companies sell at full freight is worth the money. 

Buying timeshares resale will save you thousands of dollars on exactly the same thing, or the equivalent, or something even better. 

You could look it up. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## teepeeca (Sep 12, 2011)

*Rescind Now !!!*

I don't know where you purchased, so am not sure of the rescision timeframe, and "HOW" the days are counted.  RESCIND NOW---because "maybe" you have 5 days, and the clock started ticking on Friday, so you might only have until tomorrow (Tuesday) to cancel the contract.  Send the cancellation/rescission letter by USPS certified mail, return receipt requested.  The rescission time counts when you "send" the letter, not when they receive it.  Return all of the resort materials they also gave to you, or, they might charge you (an inflated price) for them.

If you would want to e-mail me, with timesahre quesitions, I would be happy to reply.

Tony


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 12, 2011)

Rescind  ASAP  Buy Resale   

You have a life time to buy again but less than a week to cancel this contract


----------



## DAman (Sep 12, 2011)

You should do 2 things immediately.

1. Follow the advice of many and rescind.

2. Sign up for TUG. Money well spent.


DAman


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Sep 13, 2011)

Are you sensing a trend here?

Do yourself a favor and follow their advice..use the rescind procedures as outlined on your contract.  ONLY those count...not phone calls, not emails, not even face to face encounters...

Once you have done that, do an ebay search for what you bought...you'll be surprised!  

Just be grateful that you found this place and were smart enough to ask a question...No go ahead and wander this place and learn...there is always time to buy a TS and none of us are expecting the TS market to suddenly take off!


----------



## tipkid (Dec 9, 2011)

*OUCH!  we just bought in Branson..HELP!!!*

Tomorrow is Day 9 since we bought our timeshare.....is it too late to rescind...Wish I had found this last week!!!!


Please Advise!!!

Thx


----------



## djs (Dec 9, 2011)

tipkid said:


> Tomorrow is Day 9 since we bought our timeshare.....is it too late to rescind...Wish I had found this last week!!!!
> 
> 
> Please Advise!!!
> ...



From the Missouri Attorney General:

A five-day right of recision. If a consumer signs a contract to buy a timeshare and then changes his mind, he has five days to cancel. The cancellation must be in writing, and cancellation is effective when the letter is postmarked. According to state law, the seller must give the buyer an 18-point, boldface printed notice of the right to cancel at the time of purchase.


Attorney General.

My guess is that you are out of luck unless the language in your paperwork isn't printed in 18-point and bold font.


----------

